# E collar or no E Collar, that is the question...



## Crimson Roll Tide (Sep 8, 2012)

Without getting into too much of debate or soapboxes, what is your preferred training choice? 

The use of an E Collar nor no E Collar? 

My Crimson was trained with Clicker training from a Victoria Stillwell recognized training facility that ONLY used positive reinforcement. It was wonderful, but still had to deal with serious behavior issues that I have struggled with.... So what is your favorite training delivery? and Why?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Carry on the Oz and Datacan : 



just this time please less bending boys and this time leave on the lights

and No Pink Gloves ;D

the word on the street You Both Liked it some 

LMAO

These 2 like this one some Fun"

its all the private meeting after that concern us

bonding or was it bondo? a Go Go ;D

I will make it easy

both sides work if you have great skills

One is much faster

you Give Oz the juice he crows like a Rooster


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome CRT to the forum!

In hope to avoid another re-re-re-re-re-re-rehash, perhaps now would be a good time to familiarize you to the search box on top of the advert column on the right. There's well over 150 posts on e-collars with a simple search.
We all barely survived yet another e-collar thread only recently.

Best,
Ken


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

CRT - as said before - look at the posts !!- 4 me the the E-collar is just a correction - not a training tool - voice - hand - whistle & body language comes first - at 9mo or later introduce the E-collar - the pup must have an idea what the command is !!!!! if this is not true ? hook him up to the internet & VVe VVill all haVe the perfect PUP - right or VVrong ?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I just posted a long thread on this. Search ecollar. We just went to big bear lake this weekend and had miles off leash hiking for 3 days with the e collar. Hit the tone button less than 5 times and no shock cues. We are thrilled.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I'll use a soft plastic for this cast.................

It depends on if you are a fast food fan or not!


----------

